# G4003G Cross Slide Removal



## epanzella (Aug 4, 2013)

Does anyone know the proper way to remove a cross slide from a G4003G? There's a big vertical setscrew in the middle of the cross slide presumably into the nut on the lead screw. There's a smaller horizontal setscrew going in on the left side of the slide. I'll wing it if I have to but some words of wisdom would be appreciated. I want to tap some holes on my drill press for a milling attachment I'm building and a more substantial cross slide lock.
Thanks,
Ed P


----------



## raross61 (Aug 5, 2013)

epanzella said:


> Does anyone know the proper way to remove a cross slide from a G4003G? There's a big vertical setscrew in the middle of the cross slide presumably into the nut on the lead screw. There's a smaller horizontal setscrew going in on the left side of the slide. I'll wing it if I have to but some words of wisdom would be appreciated. I want to tap some holes on my drill press for a milling attachment I'm building and a more substantial cross slide lock.
> Thanks,
> Ed P



Ed,

I also want to do this same procedure, on my G4003G so I for sure will me watching this thread! I also am considering removing the stop, for the rearward cross slide travel! I am the only one running my lathe so I am pretty careful, the large lathe at work if you are not careful you can run the slide right off the nut, but I say if it wasn't allowed to run off, it would damage some gearing! I have done some large 9" bushings on mine, and I know I was close to the end stop, and my gut feeling is, I would rather have it run off the crossslide shaft, rather than break my gear train! Just my 2 cents! 


Bob in Oregon


----------



## Richard King (Aug 5, 2013)

I just  looked at the Grizzly site and looked at a manual for the machine.  If I were you I would take pictures before and during disassembly so when you put it back together your memory can be enhanced...lol

Those nut screws above are for a backlash wedge.  You can probably leave them alone if you have never taken up the nut.  If you have I would loosen it because as the nut gets to the end with no wear it will get tight.  You can remove the gib and mark a plastic bag and put in the gib screw and gib  and crank the cross-slide off the back.  If you ahve a taper attachment  You will have to remove it first.  The screw coming from the right-side I believe is the cross-slide clamp screw.  There might e a short wedge shaped shaft that is in front of the lock screw that presses against the gib.

Take some pictures and post them here please.
Rich


----------

